# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Tips και στρατηγικές για να γράψουμε μία επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας

## PopManiac

Λοιπόν, επειδή έχουν διατυπωθεί αρκετές ερωτήσεις για τη διαμόρφωση ενός template επιστολής διαμαρτυρίες σε φορείς (ΓΓ Καταναλωτή, ΙΝΚΑ, ΕΕΤΤ) για την απαράδεκτη παροχή υπηρεσιών και τις μονοπωλιακές χρεώσεις παγίων ΟΤΕ, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα μικρό υπόμνημα με συμβουλές και ιδέες για το πώς γράφεται μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στον ΟΤΕ. 

Πιστεύω πως αντί να κάνει ο καθένας copy / paste κάποιου standard κειμένου, θα ήταν καλύτερο και αποτελεσματικότερο να αποστείλει μια original επιστολή έτσι ώστε να τονίζεται η αυθεντικότητα και μοναδικότητα της εκάστοτε διαμαρτυρίας. Τα παρακάτω tips προέρχονται από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία σε συναλλαγές με το Δημόσιο, προφανώς οι προσθήκες και οι διορθώσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες και απαραίτητες. Δεν διατείνομαι το αλάθητο και συγχωρέστε με αν φαίνομαι σε κάποια σημεία συγκαταβατικός, απλά παραθέτω μερικές σκέψεις στρατηγικής που πρέπει να έχουμε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας γράφοντας μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας. Επαναλαμβάνω, το υπόμνημα αυτό είναι open σε διορθώσεις και προσθήκες.

Έχουμε λοιπόν:

1.	Προτού καθίσετε και γράψετε μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, σκεφτείτε ψύχραιμα (ποτέ εν θερμώ, αφού τα «πήρατε στο κρανίο» με τις υπηρεσίες ΟΤΕ, ιδιώτη παρόχου ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου φορέα, δύο βασικά πράγματα:
1.1.	*Για ποιο πράγμα διαμαρτύρομαι;* (υψηλά πάγια, κακές ταχύτητες, απαράδεκτη εξυπηρέτηση κτλ.)
1.2.	*Τι θέλω από τον ΟΤΕ;* Εδώ θέλει κάποια παραπάνω σκέψη: Θα ήταν καλό, για παράδειγμα, αν σε μία νύχτα όλα θα λειτουργούσαν ομαλά. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αμέσως, ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές! Εκείνο που θέλουμε στρατηγικά είναι να δημιουργήσουμε την κατάλληλη πίεση προς τον οποιοδήποτε αποδέκτη. Γι’αυτό και ζητάμε μεν τα παραπάνω αλλά με ψύχραιμο ύφος και χαμηλούς τόνους (όσο δικαιολογημένα υψηλή είναι η αγανάκτησή μας).
2.	Μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας είναι συνήθως διαρθρωμένη σε 3 βασικά μέρη:
2.1.	*Εισαγωγή και αναφορά στο πρόβλημα:* Στην εισαγωγή, καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε το όνομά μας και πού κατοικούμε, τι σύνδεση έχουμε και γιατί γράφουμε αυτήν την επιστολή (*Στο σημείο αυτό κάνουμε μόνο αναφορά στο πρόβλημα*, πχ. «με αφορμή την παρούσα επιστολή θα ήθελα να διαμαρτυρηθώ για ........).
(TIP: Σε αντίθεση με τη δική μου επιστολή – όπου υπέπεσα σε τέτοιο σφάλμα – αποφεύγουμε έντονες εκφράσεις. Πχ., αντί για «ληστρικά» ή «εκβιαστικά» πάγια θα ήταν καλό να τα περιγράψουμε ως «αδικαιολόγητα υψηλά», «πολύ ακριβά» κτλ. Είναι σημαντικό οι εκφράσεις μας σε όλη την επιστολή να δείχνουν άνθρωπο που σκέφτηκε και υπολόγισε ψύχραιμα και λογικά το πρόβλημα και όχι κάποιον που τράβαγε τα μαλλιά του με τα χάλια του ΟΤΕ και μέσα στην απελπισία του έγραψε και αυτήν την επιστολή αν και αυτή είναι η αλήθεια!)
2.2.	*Περιγραφή προβλήματος:* Εδώ περιγράφουμε το πρόβλημα, με τέτοιο τρόπο όμως που αυτός που το διαβάζει και είναι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο να μπει στο νόημα (δεν είναι ανάγκη να παρατεθούν τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, μπορούμε όμως να δώσουμε τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά, αν βέβαια απευθυνόμαστε σε αποδέκτη που θεωρούμε πως έχει την απαραίτητη κατάρτιση και έχουμε κάτι να πούμε για contention ratios, BBRAs, ATM, τότε συνάδελφοι δώστε του να καταλάβει!). Θα ήταν καλό πάντως γενικά μία επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας να τεκμηριώνεται από *στοιχεία / στατιστικές / κλπ*
2.3.	*Τι ζητούμε:* Το ‘δια ταύτα’ της επιστολής μας. Είναι ίσως το βασικότερο σημείο, μιας και απλή διαμαρτυρία μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας στην απόγνωσή του, ενώ *μια ισορροπημένη επιστολή με συγκεκριμένα αιτήματα είναι πολύ πιο πειστική!* (Μια απαρίθμηση των αιτημάτων δε θα έβλαπτε). Κι εδώ, δε ζητάμε τον ‘ουρανό με τα άστρα’. Ζητούμε, για παράδειγμα, οι συνδέσεις ΟΤΕ να ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτό που περιγράφουν. Αν είναι, πχ, 384 τότε ζητούμε (δεχόμενοι πως ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ασύγχρονο DSL) να μην πέφτει κάτω του 70-80% και όχι να είναι κολλημένη στο 240!!! Ή τουλάχιστον, ο ΟΤΕ να δίνει (όπως η τράπεζες) προειδοποίηση πως οι «αναγραφόμενη τιμή ταχυτήτων δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματική» (!!!), ή να χρεώνει το πάγιό του σε αντιστοιχία με τα πραγματικά Kb/s,  ή…………………………………….. (fill in the blank!!!)
3.	Πολύ σημαντικό είναι *η επιστολή να μην υπερβαίνει τη μία σελίδα!* Δεν χρειάζεται να επισυνάψουμε κείμενα ή να γράφουμε σελίδες! Να θυμάστε πως στοχεύουμε στην άσκηση πιέσεων προς ΟΤΕ. Είναι σημαντικότερο να γράψουμε μια περιεκτική και ισορροπημένη επιστολή από ένα χαοτικό κείμενο γεμάτο τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, ή – αντίθετα – μια συλλογή σκόρπιων σκέψεων χωρίς αντικειμενικό σκοπό. Αν είναι *100% απαραίτητο να προσθέσουμε πλήθος στοιχείων τότε μόνο σε σχετικό επισυναπτόμενο ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ*
4.	Εννοείται πως *η επιστολή είναι πάντα επώνυμη και στο κλείσιμο δίνουμε τα ατομικά μας στοιχεία επικοινωνίας* 
5.	Και τελευταίο σημείο: *Προσοχή στη γλώσσα και στις εκφράσεις!!!* Το να «φωνάζουμε» γραπτώς, όσο δικαιολογημένο και αν είναι από την αγανάκτησή μας, δεν μας οδηγεί πουθενά.

Αυτάαααααα!!!! Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν διαθέτω το αλάθητο, απλά παραθέτω κάποιες σκέψεις και συμβουλές από τα δικά μου λάθη και τη δική μου εμπειρία. 

Τι κάθεστε; Πιάστε τα πληκτρολόγια και γράψτε σε έναν (ή όλους) από τους εξής:
•	*Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή*: http://www.efpolis.gr/content/contact.asp
•	*ΕΕΤΤ*: http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm
•	*ΙΝΚΑ*: www.inka.gr

Στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17653 μπορείτε να βρείτε τη δική μου επιστολή όπου θα δείτε και μερικά λαθάκια που έκανα (σε εκφράσεις και ύφος) σε αντίθεση με τα tips που προτείνω παραπάνω (Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## yiapap

:Thumb Dup:  
Εξαιρετικό. Δεν έχω ούτε να προσθέσω, ούτε να αφαιρέσω τίποτε.
Μόνο να δώσω έμφαση στο 2.2
Δλδ:
Το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ ξεκινά από τα 20€. 
Αν διαμαρτυρηθούμε ΜΟΝΟ για το υψηλό contention ratio και άρα τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες τότε αυτόματα κάποιοι από εμάς πρέπει να αποκλειστούμε (π.χ. η δική μου σύνδεση τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας είναι μια χαρά).
Άρα η δική μου πρόταση είναι να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για τις απαράδεκτα υψηλές τιμές. Όπως λέω και στο υπόμνημα που αναφέρει ο PopManiac είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ο ΟΤΕ να χρεώνει πάγιο πιο ακριβό από τη συνολική χρέωση σχεδόν σε όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης!
Αυτό είναι ένα ΑΔΙΑΜΦΗΣΒΙΤΗΤΟ γεγονός. Δεν μπορεί να πάρει απάντηση του τύπου "φταίει ο ISP, η ποιότητα γραμμής κτλ.κτλ."

----------


## manuel

Πολύ καλή δουλεία !!!
Thanks   :Thumb Dup:  
Πάμε ολοι μαζι για καταγγελίες μήπως αξιωθούν και διορθώσουν τίποτα.Ένα μήνα παλέυω με το 121

----------


## Lazy Dog

Πολυ καλη δουλεια  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ipo

Για μία ακόμη φορά έγραψες PopManiac! Φοβερός.

Θα ήταν καλό να δώσεις και link από τη δική σου επιστολή διαμρτυρίας, για να υπάρχει ως παράδειγμα στο τέλος του οδηγού σου.

----------


## PopManiac

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Embarassed:  ! * Ipo*  το link όπου παρατίθεται η επιστολή είναι στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17653

Συνηγορώντας με τον *yiapap* θα ήταν καλύτερο οι διαμαρτυρίες να επικεντρώνονται στο πάγιο ΟΤΕ και στον τρόπο με τον οποίο διαστρεβλώνει τον ανταγωνισμό και μετακυλύει το κόστος τοποθέτησης (και όχι συντήρησης) του ADSL άμεσα και αδικαιολόγητα στον καταναλωτή, ως μη όφειλε.

Αν οι διαμαρτυρίες αφορούν την ποιότητα των ταχυτήτων, τότε σκέφτηκα το εξής που μπορεί να απαιτήσει ένας καταναλωτής:

- Να ζητήσουμε από τον ΟΤΕ και τους ISPs στις διαφημίσεις τους να αναφέρονται σε αυτό όπως κάνουν οι διαφημίσεις των τραπεζών για αμοιβαία κεφάλαια. Δηλαδή, σε κάθε τηλεοπτική και έντυπη διαφήμιση - πχ Forthnet - για ADSL να υπάρχει με αστερίσκο από κάτω προειδοποίηση πως "Σύμφωνα με την (τάδε τάδε) ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, οι αναγραφόμενες ταχύτητες ADSL ενδεχομένως να μην ανταποκρίνονται στις πραγματικές", ή κάτι τέτοιο... Σε αντίστοιχη ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση επίσης να ανακοινώνεται κάτι σχετικό.

Πιστεύω πως αυτό θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλο πλήγμα (το μέγιστο ίσως) στον ΟΤΕ και ενδεχομένως πιο αποτελεσματικό από επιστολή για πάγια!!!

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας!!!!

----------


## Gordon`s

Tips forwarded σε δικηγόρο..

Δεν είπαμε να το κάνουμε οργανωμένα?

----------


## PopManiac

Ουδεμία αντίρρηση... Τα tips αφορούν όποιον / όποια θέλει να γράψει και να αποστείλλει επιστολή κάπου και απλά παρέχουν μια μικρή οργανωτική υποδομή, nothing more nothing less. Δεν έχουν σχέση με οργανωμένη ή μη προσπάθεια, άλλωστε αυτό είναι αλλού παπά ευαγγέλλιο, και ο Sovjohn έχει ξεκινήσει πολύ σημαντική προσπάθεια στην οποία είμαι - προφανώς - μέσα...

----------


## Gordon`s

ok. Αυτό έλεγα...

----------


## Terrorist

Μην ξεχνάμε να τονίσουμε την κακή λειτουργεία της DSL με τους διάφορους περίεργους περιορισμούς (packets per second κ.τ.λ)  που μας έχει καταταλαιπωρήσει , και ουσιαστικά σε αποτρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το διαθέσημο εύρος ζώνης που πληρώνεις όπως θέλεις, αγκίζει τα όρια της λογοκρισίας.

Θα πρότεινα να γραφτούν δύο επιστολές και ένα άθρο.

Μία που να απευθύνεται στην ΕΕΤΤ,ΟΤΕ και να περιέχει και τεχνικές λεπτομέριες του προβλήματος.

Μια που να απευθύνεται σε φορείς που δεν έχουν σχέση με τον χώρο ΙΝΚΑ κ.τ.λ

Και ένα άθρο που να απευθύνεται στα περιοδικά του χώρου, δεν μπορεί κάποιος θα δείξει ενδιαφέρον. Όπου θα περιγράφει το πρόβλημα με παραδείγματα και δίαφορες γαργαλιστικές λεπτομέριες, δείχνοντας τα πρακτικά προβλήματα του χρήστη από την όλη κατάσταση.
Τις επόμενες μέρες μόλις βρω χρόνο, θα γράψω ένα παράδειγμα.

Καλό θα ήταν να στήλουμε την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας μαζικά και στον ΟΤΕ γράφοντας φυσικά οτι θα την κοινοποιήσουμε σε όλους τους αρμόδιους φορείς και ΜΜΕ.
Όσοι στέλνεται επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας συμπληρώστε και το παρακάτω και περάστε μια βόλτα από το τοπικό σας υποκατάστημα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Terrorist

Συμπληρώστε το, επισυνάψτε την επιστολή και βουρ στον ΟΤΕ

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1141049582

----------


## JMK1234

Πολύ καλή δουλειά. Νομίζω δύσκολο να αποδώσει αν δεν μαζευτούμε όλοι. Τι θα λέγατε για τα τέλη της ΕΡΤ που πληρώνουμε στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ; Μάλλον μόνο με αγωγή στα Ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια το βλέπω.

----------


## giatros

> Εξαιρετικό. Δεν έχω ούτε να προσθέσω, ούτε να αφαιρέσω τίποτε.
> Μόνο να δώσω έμφαση στο 2.2
> Δλδ:
> Το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ ξεκινά από τα 20€. 
> Αν διαμαρτυρηθούμε ΜΟΝΟ για το υψηλό contention ratio και άρα τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες τότε αυτόματα κάποιοι από εμάς πρέπει να αποκλειστούμε (π.χ. η δική μου σύνδεση τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας είναι μια χαρά).
> Άρα η δική μου πρόταση είναι να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για τις απαράδεκτα υψηλές τιμές. Όπως λέω και στο υπόμνημα που αναφέρει ο PopManiac είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ο ΟΤΕ να χρεώνει πάγιο πιο ακριβό από τη συνολική χρέωση σχεδόν σε όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης!
> Αυτό είναι ένα ΑΔΙΑΜΦΗΣΒΙΤΗΤΟ γεγονός. Δεν μπορεί να πάρει απάντηση του τύπου "φταίει ο ISP, η ποιότητα γραμμής κτλ.κτλ."


Συμφωνω  απολυτως  !!!!!

----------


## 21century

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια φιλε μου, μηπως εισαι δημοσιογραφος να σε προσλαβουμε? Παντως ο πολιτης εχει δικαιωματα και οχι μονο υποχρεωσεις αυτο οφειλουμε να το κατανοησουμε ολοι μας...

----------

